# m y 2 0 0 0 s x



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

*m y 2 0 0 0 s x*

click here to peep it 

comments welcome


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

the speakers you see are for sale. brand new!! and will sell cheap!! pm me or just reply if interested.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks nice. How do you like the Alpine head unit?


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i love the alpine hu. has one of the more powerful internal amps, with 60x4 watts max. nice features, nice colors, nice everything.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice car, man. Love the HU!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

How much are you wanting for the speakers? Components? 2-ways? Seperate price on those please.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm just curious what kind of performance upgrades you did in order to receive the extra zero in your '2000SX'


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What do you have between your hazard button and defroster button?

Oh Yeah! Nice car.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

its a 2000sx because my cai was sitting in my trunk for 2 weeks before i finally installed it, so all that time in the trunk boosted the potency of the cai by at least 30 hp to the wheels. my clear corners also give me 10hp and 12 torque, dyno proven!

the thing between my hazards and my defroster is a red LED for my alarm.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what bulbs do you have in the corners? they seem to match up well with the headlights.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

is your cold air welded in?


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

my corner bulbs are polarg b1 hybrids. they look brighter and whiter in the pics than in reality. i have overwatt mtec headlights, which are really white, and the corner lights look like they have a slight green tint when lit up next to my headlights. i still like the color tho.

my cold air isnt' welded. using a dremel, i kept cutting (well my friend did) away the metal little by little until the 3 inch pipe would slide into the hole with very little moving room. then i sprayed some primer and paint on the metal to prevent rusting. then i used a clear rubber hose to line up the hole and squeezed the pipe into it. result = very snug fit!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Check out the nissan pulsar rims!!!


----------

